# WHERE YOU AT? 510 any ona



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

ok, some one has made a VERY good point about this site. . no one gets together here. hold REAL meets with people MAINLY from this site. . . 

if your in NOR CAL. . and live in the BAY AREA. . . then post it up. . and maybe we could get a REAL meet goin. . . and if not a meet, at least will know where every one is at. . so if a meet really dose come up, maybe we could get together and caravan out there or somethin. . .


any way post up ................


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

http://sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=144343


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

and what dose that meet have to do with this forum.. . i mean thanks for the link, but im tryng to find out who on this site is from the bay, 510, area code. . .


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

well if you goto the meet...which i was showing you the link. You'll find out whos in the area. Not many people post on the this forum that are from the Bay Area. As you can tell this section is pretty much dead.


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

NiN_00 said:


> well if you goto the meet...which i was showing you the link. You'll find out whos in the area. Not many people post on the this forum that are from the Bay Area. As you can tell this section is pretty much dead.




YEA, i could DEF see that. . .well hopefully ill make it and find out whos from this area. . .thanks for the link bro


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

More the merier(sp?) :thumbup: :fluffy:


----------



## TheEskimo (Feb 21, 2006)

I have somehow completely missed this section, odd. I'm in Lake County up in the 707.


----------

